# Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

06.02.2009     
*0137770770*4, *0137770770*6 und *0137770770*8
Spam Telefon

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 13.02.2009, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 1377707704 ab 27.09.2008, für 1377707706 ab 24.09.2008 und für 1377707708 ab 25.09.2008 

04.02.2009     
01377700020, 01377700021, 01377700022, 01377700023, 01377700024, 01377700025, 01377700026, 01377700027, 01377700028, 01377700029     

Spam Telefon     

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 11.02.2009, 

Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 1377700020 ab 18.11.2008, für 1377700021 ab 28.11.2008, für 1377700022 ab 10.12.2008, für 1377700023 ab 28.11.2008, für 1377700024 ab 14.12.2008, für 1377700025 ab 19.12.2008, für 1377700026 ab 28.11.2008, für 1377700027 und 1377700028 ab 14.12.2008, für 1377700029 ab 19.12.2008 

Die Nummern gehörten alle der Deutschen Telekom 

Da die Rechnungslegungsverbote teilweise ab September 2008 gelten, dürfte es sich um Fälle handeln, bei denen die Betroffenen kaum noch daran denken werden, ihr Geld zurück zu fordern. Um was ging es da nur???

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/54847-sms-dienst.html#post255344
*01377707702*

13.11.2008  	 
*0137770770*1, *0137770770*2, 01377708800, 01377708802, 01377708804  	 
Spam Telefon  	 
Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 20.11.2008 

Abschaltung ohne Inkassoverbot ist ja ohnehin ein Paradebeispiel für sinnlose Beamtenarbeitsbeschaffung, oder?


----------



## Windhund (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Hallo AKA-AKA,zur 0137/7707708,findest Du bei Google 2 volle Seiten!
Da die Netzbetreiber spätestens nach 6 Wochen auszahlen,wird die Kohle im sicheren Hafen sein,besonders die Provider haben wieder richtig verdient.:roll:

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat sich wieder mal übertroffen,rückwirkendes Inkassoverbot ab September 08 bedeutet,die BNA wußte seit September 08
davon und reagiert erst jetzt.Wem nützt es? Immer dem Provider und nie dem Geschädigtem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Danke Dir! Ich habe nicht alle Eingabevarianten geprüft. Meistens speichere ich alle Beschwerden, die ich finde, in einem einheitlichen Format für mich ab, um sie leichter wieder zu finden - bei dieser Reihe hatte ich offenbar einen konsequenten Tippfehler: Eine 7 zu viel...
Ich stimme Deiner Folgerung zu:
1. Eine solche Maßnahme nach so langer Zeit ist keine Maßnahme, sondern ein Witz
2. Dass ähnliche Nummern zuvor *ohne Rechnungslegungsverbot* lediglich abgeschaltet wurden, ist kein Witz, sondern eine Frechheit

Mich persönlich erstaunt das nicht mehr sonderlich, ich kenne die Bundesnetzagentur inzwischen ja gut genug...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 13.11.2008
> *0137770770*1, *0137770770*2, 01377708800, 01377708802, 01377708804
> Spam Telefon
> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 20.11.2008
> ...


Lockanruf 01377707701 - de.comm.abuse | Google Groups



> *24.02.2008 (!)
> *soeben, 24.2.08, 10:18h, erreichte mich ein unerwünschter Anruf, in dem
> eine Computerstimme einen Gewinn versprach und mich aufforderte, die
> 0137-7707701 anzurufen.
> ...


9 Monate danach wiord die Nummer ohne Inkassoverbot gesperrt. Da fehlen mir die Worte - dioe Masche war doch offenbar dieselbe, die bei den Folgenummern für ein Rechnungslegungsverbot gereicht hat.

Das bestärkt den Verdacht, dass es mondphasenabhjängig ist, wie weit die Bundesnetzagentur unter ihren Möglichkeiten braucht.

Die nach TKG §67 einzige rechlich korrekte Möglichkeit wäre es gewesen, Ende Februar 2008 die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten.

_horsewhip! horsewhip!_


----------



## Windhund (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Also,ich habe es kapiert,liebe Bundesnetzagentur,bei fehlender Preisansage wird rückwirkend 3 Monate ein Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen.
Bei Spam Mail wird nur die Nummer abgeschaltet und beim Spamtelefon wird auch nur die Nummer gekappt!
Sonst passiert nix!
Es darf also gespamt werden,macht ja nichts,die fehlende Preisansage wird bestraft,zwar erst nach 3 Monaten,wurde also wieder abkassiert.
Mit welchem Rechtsempfinden verhängt die BNA ihre Strafen,würfelt sie?

Oder gibt es eine Vetternwirtschaft???:-?



Quelle: BNA
09.02.2009                       9005020120 und 9001010555                       Preisangabe                       Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab dem         01.11.2008       05.02.2009                       9005555883 und 1805555226                       Spam E-Mail                       Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 12.02.200905.02.2009                       9005669989                       Spam Telefon                       Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 10.02.2009


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*



Windhund schrieb:


> Mit welchem Rechtsempfinden verhängt die BNA ihre Strafen,würfelt sie?


[ir]Nein, denn angesichts der Menge der Beschwerden (man ist ja nach eigenen Angaben so überlastet, dass Antworten schon mal 6 Monate und mehr dauern können) wäre beim würfeln zumindest in 50% der Fälle eine angemessene Reaktion zu erwarten, es sei denn, die würfeln mit drei Würfeln und spürbare Konsequenzen für Anbieter (in UK nennt man das _punitive fines_) gibt es nur bei einem Dreierpasch!?[/ir]


----------



## christianmicha (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*



Windhund schrieb:


> Oder gibt es eine Vetternwirtschaft???:-?


Vetternwirtschaft, Korruption in deutschen Amtsstuben? Noch nie gehört!
Weitere interessante Fragen:
Wieviel verdient die BNA an der Zuteilung einer neuen Nummer? (Die Zuteilung neuer Nummern erfolgt in der Regel sofort nach der Sperrung bisheriger Nummern).
Auf solche Fragen bekommst Du keine Antwort, auch nicht auf die Frage:
Wieviel verdient Dein örtliches Meldeamt am (legalen!) Verkauf Deiner persönlichen Daten an Adresshändler, Parteien usw.?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Hallo,
ich habe heute eine intressante Internetseite gefunden. Das Dienstgebäude der Bundesnetzagentur in Meschede wird verkauft. 
Link zu Angebot:
PROVENTIS Immobilien GmbH - Dortmund - Immobilien Wohnungen Mietwohnungen Häuser Wohnung Haus
mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Wieviel verdient die BNA an der Zuteilung einer neuen Nummer?





> Für die Zuteilung einer Rufnummer fällt, entsprechend der   Telekommunikations-Nummerngebührenverordnung (TNGebV) eine einmalige Gebühr von 62,50 Euro an.


Bundesnetzagentur | 0900

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind derzeit knapp 70000 Nummern vergeben.
Anders als in UK gibt es meines Wissens in Deutschland keinerlei Vorbedingungen (jenseits der formalen Korrektheit des Antrages) für die Vergabe einer Mehrwertnummer. Damit meine ich z.B. vorab zu erbringende Garantieleistungen oder auch eine Vorabprüfung der Dienste (bei den Dialern war es ja z.B. so, dass der Dialeranbieter erklärt hat, wie der Dialer funktioniert - damit galt er als registriert und legal, ohne dass dies jemals geprüft worden wäre)

Ernsthafte Folgen von Tricksereien oder schlichten Lügen in diesem Zusammenhang sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## christianmicha (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

@ Aka-Aka

Danke für die Fakten und Links!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

[ir]





			
				Bundesnetzagenturlicher Textbaustein Grf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weiter geholfen zu haben


Bitte![/ir]


----------



## christianmicha (17 März 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Nur mal als Beispiel, übertragbar aber auch auf alle Abzocker:
(Quelle: 22222-Euro-Gewinn: Lincoln&Benz zockt wieder ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)

"*Verantwortlich* dafür, dass Lincoln & Benz seit Jahr und Tag deutsche Verbraucher über 0900-Nummern abzocken darf, *sind die deutsche Bundesnetzagentur und das Bunderswirtschaftsministerium. *Obwohl die Phantom-Firma schon seit mehreren Jahren vor allem ältere Menschen um ihr Geld bringt, bekommen die Behörden das Problem offensichtlich nicht in den Griff - oder wollen es nicht in den Griff bekommen. _Denn an den betrügerischen 0900-Anrufen verdienen auch deutsche Unternehmen mit._"

*Danke für diesen wahren und mutigen Satz!*
(Vergesst nie: "Arbeits"plätze, Gehälter und Pensionen dieser Behördenmitarbeiter und -beamten bezahlen wir, die Steuerzahler!)


----------



## Sirius (23 März 2009)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur sperrt zahlreiche Nummern*

Heute dazu gekommen sind diese Nummern: Bundesnetzagentur | Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen

01377601234
01377602345
01377606160
01377606162
01377607080
01377607777
01803555688
01805022250
024054791608
024054791609
09001010011
09001881306
09003141511¹
09003337871
09003337872
09003337873
09003337874
09003337880
09003337881
09003337882
09003337883
09003337884
09003337885
09003337895
09003337896
09003337897
09003337898
09003337899
09003436381¹
09003536371¹
09003637381¹
09005220332
09005869417
09005959609

¹ Zugeteilt an *HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing Vertrieb GmbH* und abgeschaltet am 18. Februar


Damit das Spielchen nicht aufhört, sind hier ein paar erst kürzlich² freigeschaltete Abzocknummern von morgen:

```
0900-3030201;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3030205;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3030206;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3030207;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3040507;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3040509;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;3.2.2009;13:57 Uhr
0900-3101843;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3101869;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
0900-3101929;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;3.2.2009;13:57 Uhr
0900-3101930;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;3.2.2009;13:57 Uhr
0900-3101931;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;3.2.2009;13:57 Uhr
0900-3704703;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;3.2.2009;13:57 Uhr
0900-3704709;HMV HÜDELKAMP Marketing;& Vertrieb GmbH;(...) Landau i. d. Pfalz;6.0.2009;13:2 Uhr
```
 
² Die Freischaltung erfolgte am 6. Januar und 3. März ... kein Kommentar...


----------

